
NFL Abuses Trademark to Shut Down New York Jets Parody Store - glitcher
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/01/same-old-nfl-league-abuses-trademark-shut-down-new-york-jets-parody-store
======
glitcher
Shopify comes off as complicit by the sounds of this article. Do they really
take down sites without actual proof of specific infringement? Is this common
on their platform?

